# Need Help with Diet plan



## Aden (Dec 1, 2009)

Hope this is the right section to post this  .

Ive read through a few posts on this forum so far, so many to read through haha but i thought i might make a post and maybe some of you lot could help me out. If you read my welcome post, if not no worries, i weigh 13 stone atm and im fairly chubby, mainly with a big belly. Im really hoping to get rid of this weight/shape and start to look more toned.

So far i understand i need to change my diet from eating 2-3 meals a day to eating once every 2-3 hours but im completely stuck on what to actually eat. Im a bit stupid you see haha.

I live in the UK and was hoping maybe you lot could give me some advice on what i could purchase in the UK to eat and maybe help me make a diet plan.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

What is your diet like now mate, that would be the first question?

Are you willing to do any physical activity?

Do you currently do any physical activity?


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey dude sorry i should of answered that in first post.

Currently i do no physical exercise but i am definately willing just not sure what to do. I dont really have confidence just yet to hit the gym but i have access to nice workout area in my house, area for swimming and nice long run  .

My diet at the moment is mainly just junk food, whatever is in the cupboard. For example tonight i ate chinese, yesterday sausage egg and beans, day before was mcdonalds. Im willing to give all this junk up and eat somthing more sensible. Even if it punishes me.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Well if you could do as little as partake in just 30 minutes of cardio 5 times a week you'd head in the direction you where looking to. That can be anything 'physical'...

If your not happy enough to go into the gym, Theres no reason to force your self to go as really you'll not have an effective work out.

Thing's as simple as a small trampoline at home, or even walking in the street..Instead of getting the bus or driving the car, will benefit you.

In regards to the nutrition, its not great but i'm pleased you already know this yourself..

Really you should look to split them up into 4 - 6 meals per day.. 40/40/20 (carbohydrates/protein/fat) just to keep things simple, and basically as a general rule of thumb.

Do you have any idea about good sources of said nutrients, carbs protein and fat?


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Do you have any idea about good sources of said nutrients, carbs protein and fat?


Dont have a single clue yet mate


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Carbohydrates - Oats, Potatos, Wholemeal breads.

Protein - Fish, Meat, Eggs.

Fats - (Omega 6) Sunflower oil, Sessame & Pumpkin seeds

(Omega 3) Oily fish, Walnuts, Soya beans.


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Carbohydrates - Oats, Potatos, Wholemeal breads.
> 
> Protein - Fish, Meat, Eggs.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude! So basically i need to work out what i need to eat each day splitting them into 4-6 meals a day from those key things. Any particular way i should eat them like carbs in morning, protein in afternoon, fats in evening, or mix and mash them all at same time.

Also what about how much is my daily intake, saw some number crunching in the forums in a few posts but there was a few different versions and i wasnt sure if they were for bulking or cutting.

(forgive my stupidity, i really dont have a clue about all this haha)


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Well really, if your looking to loose the weight. I'd have a cutting off point for carbohydrates at around 6 o clock..

There are many ways to skin a cat as is said on this forum and really theres many ways to diet.

To be honest, loosing weight isn't my strong point.

And i'm not as competant as some of the lads on here in regards to this.

But in my opinion.. If you keep protein high, 2grams per 1 pound of body weight as rule of thumb. Around about 200/250 grams of carbs a day .. and some good fats.

Also a cut off point where you restrict your carbs after a certain time, around about 6 o clock would be a good idea..

A good multivitamin tablet, and some fish oil should probably be on your next shopping list.. And you can aqquire these from even ASDA.

Sorry i wasn't of more help, but will be happy to TRY and answer and questions you've got :thumbup1:


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Well really, if your looking to loose the weight. I'd have a cutting off point for carbohydrates at around 6 o clock..
> 
> There are many ways to skin a cat as is said on this forum and really theres many ways to diet.
> 
> ...


Youve been really helpfull mate! Answered all questions i was wanting to know. I really dont have a clue about all this haha.

Some good fats, any restrictions on how much a day? e.g 370g of protein, 250g carb, would be like 95g of fat?

Also my cardio workout does it matter what time of the day i do it at? Maybe in the evening at 5pm, would cutting the carbs at 6pm be effected by this? I have limits to when i can work out due to work ect.

the vitamins and fishoil i got no probs with, tesco just down the road from me


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

It's a lot to take in yus, its a constant learning process mate - But your in the right place, with the right attitude :thumbup1:

I would say 60-80 grams a day would be reasonable, But i would suggest using the search function on the tool bar to find out more on that mate there will be threads with more useful information then i can give you on that...

Theres no real set time do cardio, where you make the best gains or whatever mate. Cardio really is person dependant and its when you feel its the best time to do it ...

As a few guidelines though i would not do cardio in the morning on an empty stomach, and not before a weights session.


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2009)

Aye i think over next few days/weeks i will be using the search function quite a bit.

Thanks again so much for your advice, put together with other things i learn i can finally start to plan and get the ball rolling.

Well bed time for me mate, cheers! If you or anyone else wants to post anymore tips and tricks im like a sponge ready to absorb it all  haha.

Night!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/70809-adding-good-fats-diet.html

Good fats ^

And okay mate, night x


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey again mate,

Been doing some more reading before i start to look around the net and tescos for food i want to start eating. Was wondering, i really want to lose my fat and gain muscle mass and few things ive heard from friends and read about is that its good to be fat when your wanting to bulk up rather than skinny because you can convert the fat into muscle mass.

Is the diet plan we been talking about to lose weight and be skinny again or should i add some workouts into that to build on my muscles in the process of my diet?. Should i start that asap?.

I understand you shouldn't work on an area of your body no longer than 45 minutes because your muscles need time to relax/repair? and you should work on a different area each day and try doing it in 5 day routines, with the off days giving muscles time to repair. Correct me if im wrong  haha its all new to me  .

Also should i be adding things to the food after workouts to help with the process like supplements (think that's right?) or eating specific foods afterwards.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Aden said:


> Hey again mate,
> 
> Been doing some more reading before i start to look around the net and tescos for food i want to start eating. Was wondering, i really want to lose my fat and gain muscle mass and few things ive heard from friends and read about is that its good to be fat when your wanting to bulk up rather than skinny because you can convert the fat into muscle mass.
> 
> ...


You cannot turn fat into muscle; since your new to this I would suggest starting off very basically, try not over complicate things just yet, get your body use to eating 6 meals a day and training, see how you react and then you can start tweaking your diet because you, and only you, will no what your body needs. For instance, I know that I cannot eat a large amount of carbs, I feel bloated and tired all day, so I minimise my intake. A starting point for you could be:

Breakfast

50g Protein Powder

40g oats

1tbsp Olive Oil

Mid morning

1 Wholewheat Wrap

1/2 Tin of tuna

Veg

Dinner

150g Chicken

30g Rice

Mid Afternoon

50g Protein Powder

1tbsp Olive Oil

Tea

150g Chicken

Veg

Before Bed

50g Protein Powder

30g Peanut Butter

Through in some Fish Oils throughout the day.

This should give you around 2000cals a day, 200g Protein, 100g Carbs and 90g fats. Weight train 3 times a week. See how you go, if the diet doesn't work then tinker with the food, you'll know what feels right. Once this is done, then you can start adding morning cardio, Post Work Out Shakes ect


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow cheers mate thats exactly what i was looking for.

Yea i agree about not over complicate things, i tend to do that a bit haha. Going to tescos tonight so ill see what i can get, thanks again mate.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

x 2 on what rankinc said 

do you know anything about weight training? or exercises etc


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2009)

Not yet. Been on phone with a mate tonight, hes going to help me out with my diet plan and in the gym.

Anything i could do at home with everyday stuff like tips and tricks?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Best thing to do is just be well prepared diet wise, theres nothing really super beneficial you can do in the house. :thumbup1:


----------

